# Kathor Danava



## Amphimir Míriel (May 18, 2010)

Is this guy supposed to survive Adventure one? He seems an interesting character and I would be interested in keeping him around, as a possible rival to the PCs...

Does he appear later on in the story?

Thanks in advance for any pointers


----------



## Nebten (May 18, 2010)

He does appear later in the story if he lives. But I found out that he doesn't show up until MUCH later and the PCs forgot about him. I make his appearance memoriable and/or having him show up every once in awhile such as in Mad King's Banquet or at one of the War Counsils.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 18, 2010)

Spoiler

[sblock]
He's the son of the general who is leading the Ragesian efforts to invade Gate Pass, so in adventure 9, when the PCs return to liberate the city, he's a resource. Depending on the situation, the PCs might be able to befriend him, which will help convince the general to stand down.[/sblock]


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (May 20, 2010)

My group more or less made Kathor into a sympathetic figure (kind of a "worthy opponent") and I was wondering if it was worth it for him to survive the gauntlet encounter.

Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## Nebten (May 20, 2010)

If more then 1/2 of his troop is killed or the second in command is slain, you could have Kathor call for a truce and let them go their separate ways. That's what my party did, knight's honor and all that.


----------



## Stormrazor2000 (May 20, 2010)

My party killed him. Of course I made him a less sympathetic and more driven character. 

[sblock]A black sheep who was an embarassment to his father the general who was trying to prove himself and cement his family's influence in the new regime. I figured it was a good reason for a general's son turn to mercenary work.  Unfortunately the PCs foiled Kathor's efforts to prove himself to his father. In a desperate act Kathor made a final move to put down the resistance and the PCs aiding it. He did not survive. [/sblock]

Now this thread has me thinking this will have a big impact later on. And not in the PC's favor!


----------



## Morrus (May 20, 2010)

My party chased him down and killed him when he tried to get the hell out of dodge. As I recall, he'd even ordered his men to stand down!

So, yeah, _Festival of Dreams_ is gonna be a bit harder for them to accomplish.


----------

